# My Potato Omelette Recipe



## hot_French_cook (Nov 4, 2018)

*INGREDIENTS*

6 eggs 
8 potatoes 
3 tbsp. of double cream
Pinch of salt
Pinch of pepper (either black or white)
Pinch of parsley 
Sunflower oil (cooking oil)

*DIRECTIONS*

1)	Peel the potatoes and rinse in cold water. Cut them into small pieces and brown these with sunflower oil in a frying pan. Add the parsley and season with salt and pepper. Let simmer everything on slow heat until the potatoes are soft and nicely browned. 
2)     While cooking the potatoes, break 6 eggs into a bowl. Incorporate 3 tbsp. of double cream and season with salt and pepper. Mix thoroughly to a smooth, lump-free consistency. 
3)	When the potatoes are soft and golden browned, pour the mix in the pan and continue cooking on a fierce heat for about 10-15 minutes. The omelette must be fully cooked underneath, not burnt. Turn it over and let it cook for about 5-10 minutes, it is up to your taste! Personally, I like when the omelette is quite moist and runny. Cut it in two and serve immediately. Voila!
BON APPETIT! 

/!\ Be careful, an omelette turn over is different from a crêpe one. If I may give you a personal tip to avoid any accident: cover the pan with a big plate, turn it over while properly holding it so the mix remains in the pan. Remove the pan, take another big plate and repeat once again the process in order to cook the other side.


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 4, 2018)

Welcome to DC..


Ross


----------

